# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Cartão ReefForum

## Dean Mark Figueira

Boas 

Como posso e aonde devo solicitar o meu cartão de membro .

Cump  :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Dean  :Olá: 

Nesta altura as inscrições para a aquisição do cartão de membro REEFFORUM, estão encerradas. Necessitamos de um mínimo de 24 interessados para poder ser viável o trabalho da gráfica.

Assim que possível, iremos abrir de novo as inscrições num tópico especifico para o efeito  :SbOk: 

Obrigado pelo teu interesse,

----------


## Dean Mark Figueira

Ok Obrigado Julio fico a espera então . :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

eu ainda estou a espera do meu cartão...... há bem perto de um ano!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Talvez fosse uma boa ideia, os membros identificados que ainda não têm cartão *RF* informarem neste tópico.

Temos ainda muitos cartões disponíveis para todos os membros que o solicitaram até a *2ª Fase de adesão*, e para todos os *Membros Identificados* na altura do encerramento.

----------


## João Lourenço

Boas Julio estou a espera tambem do cartão,como te falei no jantar ai de Coimbra .
Um abraço João Lourenço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Julio,
Se te recordas já te falei nisso á algum tempo por MP,fico então a aguardar que apareçam esses malfadados cartões. :SbSourire:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Júlio.

Já agora, venha de lá também o meu!

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas só uma pergunta o cartão refforum tem algum custo??Se não tem custo nenhum queria pedir um por favor um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Lamento, Pedro  :Icon Cry: 

Para ter o cartão REEFFORUM não basta querer é preciso paga-lo.

10

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá companheiros 
> 
> Talvez fosse uma boa ideia, os membros identificados que ainda não têm cartão *RF* informarem neste tópico.
> 
> Temos ainda muitos cartões disponíveis para todos os membros que o solicitaram até a *2ª Fase de adesão*, e para todos os *Membros Identificados* na altura do encerramento.


Boas Juca
Este topico esta fechado nao sei pq, como nao sei o pq nunca receber o meu cartao :SbSalut:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Julio ok o cartão só serve para descontos nas lojas que estão aqui espostas é isso?e quanto tempo é que demora e como o pedir?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Juca
> Este topico esta fechado nao sei pq, como nao sei o pq nunca receber o meu cartao


Marcos

Se já eras membro identificado quando a 2ª fase de adesão ao cartão encerrou..já esta feito, e já o podias ter levado quando vieste ao encontro do fim-de-ano  :yb665: 

Sempre se podia poupar o selo da carta, se bem que nunca o forum pagou um selo, porque envio os cartões com os envelopes ja selados da minha empresa.




> o cartão só serve para descontos nas lojas que estão aqui expostas é isso?e quanto tempo é que demora e como o pedir?


Nas lojas aderentes, eventos promovidos pelo fórum e artigos de promoção do fórum.

O tempo de demora, é rápido ou longo. Quando reunirmos 24 pedidos de cartão é menos de 15 dias.

Nesta altura está encerrado o tópico de adesão. É tecnicamente inviável andar a processar de um cartão cada vez que um membro o solicite.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Juca
Quando fui ai a tua casa vi que tavas a dar cartoes mas nao devias ter ouvido eu a perguntar e nao me passas-te cartuxo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  espero para proxima vez entao :Pracima:

----------


## António Mestre

Bom Dia Julio:

Continuo a aguardar o Meu cartão conforme já falamos várias vezes, quando tal for possivel avisa.
Um abraço
Mestre

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Também estou interessado. Venha ele!

----------


## Welington

boa juca eu tambem estou interessado no cartao reefforum  :SbOk5:

----------


## JoseCarlos

tb estou interessado...venha ele

----------


## Nuno Figueiredo

tb estou interessado no cartao vip do forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 
Pela milionésima terceira vez, vou procurar explicar os procedimentos para a aquisição do nosso cartão de membro.

O nosso cartão, não é nenhum calendário, nem carimbo, que possamos fazer uns milhares de entregar a quem deseje de ser nosso membro.

Os cartões são personalizados com o nome do membro (que terá de coincidir com o nome de utilizador) e são feitos em gráfica.

Para não saírem a um preço tal, que teríamos de pagar a quem quisesse o cartão por 10€  :yb624:   temos de fazer no mínimo 24 cartões.

Em Junho de 2008, será lançado um novo cartão para o biénio 2008/2009

Além das regalias que podem ser obtidas pelos membros, adquirindo preferencialmente os seus produtos nas nossas lojas aderentes, o propósito do cartão, visa apoiar os eventos bi-anuais que nos propomos realizar. Relembro alguns (os membros mais novos) que em 2006, REEFFORUM reuniu no nosso país 3 das melhores referencias mundiais do aquarismo marinho, Isto para já já não falar no prestigio do cartão e a honra de se possuir  :yb624: 


_A partir da nova edição do cartão de membro RF, os novos cartões já virão com a data gravada e passaram a caducar 2 anos após a sua emissão._


Temos ainda mais de 100 cartões já personalizados, que foram feitos já na 2ª fase de inscrições e que podem ser solicitados. 

Todos os companheiros que na altura da 2ª fase de inscrições eram Membros Identificados, têm o cartão de membro feito, é só solicitarem-no.  :SbOk: 


Caso o entendam, podemos desde ja constituir neste tópico uma listagem de interessados no nosso Cartão de Membro REEFFORUM

----------


## Luis Carrilho

E quando é que "arrancou" essa 2ª fase de inscrição Julio??é que não faço ideia se na altura já éra membro identificado e já o tinha solicitado,mas ás tantas sou eu que estou a fazer alguma confusão. :Admirado: 

Ok já fui confirmar e já vi que vou ter que esperar pela 3ª fase...paciencia(é coisa que não me tem faltádo :yb624:  ).

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

para quando o cartão do reefforum?!??!?! é que já ando quase um ano pra o ter.... já sou menbro identificado.... e que falta mais....????

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> para quando o cartão do reefforum?!??!?! é que já ando quase um ano pra o ter.... já sou menbro identificado.... e que falta mais....????


 :Olá: Boa tarde Ricardo

A menos que haja alterações em relação ao que o Júlio escreveu, ele já deu essa explicação na resposta 20, por isso perece que será só em 2008.




> Olá companheiros 
> Pela milionésima terceira vez, vou procurar explicar os procedimentos para a aquisição do nosso cartão de membro.
> 
> O nosso cartão, não é nenhum calendário, nem carimbo, que possamos fazer uns milhares de entregar a quem deseje de ser nosso membro.
> 
> Os cartões são personalizados com o nome do membro (que terá de coincidir com o nome de utilizador) e são feitos em gráfica.
> 
> Para não saírem a um preço tal, que teríamos de pagar a quem quisesse o cartão por 10   temos de fazer no mínimo 24 cartões.
> 
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bruno Pereira

desculpem aproveitar este topico.
qual a vantagem do cartão reefforum?

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Tens aqui as vantagens que podes ter se possuires o cartão do Reefforum.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3748

Podes ver uma listagem das lojas aderentes ao cartão onde poderás ter descontos em.

http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16

----------


## Rui da Silva

boas, tambem quero aderir ao cartão..aguardo noticias. obrigado

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

:Olá:  

Ainda ha hipotese de pedir um cartao?


Um abraço Miguel Jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

eu entro na lista também

obrigado

----------


## Paulo J. Simões

bem se ainda for a tempo conta comigo tambem quero o cartão  :Pracima:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

boas...
eu tb estou interessado em aderir ao cartão...
digam-me o que é preciso

um abraço

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Tambem gostaria de entrar na "lista". Obrigado

----------


## Nuno Oliveira

Mais um para a "lista".Obrigado.
Cumps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Por acaso a semana passada assinei uma revista que tem um cartão semelhante  que dá direito a descontos nas lojas patrocinadas. Gostaria de saber se o cartão do ReffForum será semelhante ou se terá outras vantagens. À partida estou interessado num cartão daqui do fórum.  :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Se possível,tambem gostava de ter um .
Um abraço.

----------


## paul cesar

Contem com mais um para tambem estou interessado entretanto tenho um amigo q tem uma grafica vou saber q preço consegue ele fazer, e quando possivel passo os preços, mas qual seria a quantidade a fazer julio?

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Também quero...

Isso devia ir para o CU (cartão único)    :Wink: 


Abraço

----------


## Rui Morais

Tambem quero um se possivel

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Volto a citar a explicação dada pelo Júlio no post nº 20




> Olá companheiros 
> Pela milionésima terceira vez, vou procurar explicar os procedimentos para a aquisição do nosso cartão de membro.
> 
> O nosso cartão, não é nenhum calendário, nem carimbo, que possamos fazer uns milhares de entregar a quem deseje de ser nosso membro.
> 
> Os cartões são personalizados com o nome do membro (que terá de coincidir com o nome de utilizador) e são feitos em gráfica.
> 
> Para não saírem a um preço tal, que teríamos de pagar a quem quisesse o cartão por 10   temos de fazer no mínimo 24 cartões.
> 
> ...


Assim em Junho próximo prevê-se a emissão de novos cartões para os interessados.

para saberem as vantagens do cartão, cito o que o António Paes explicou




> Olá,
> 
> Tens aqui as vantagens que podes ter se possuires o cartão do Reefforum.
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3748
> 
> Podes ver uma listagem das lojas aderentes ao cartão onde poderás ter descontos em.
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16


Dado que já passaram dois anos sobre a última emissão de cartão reefforum, e em dois anos muita coisa muda, sugiro aos interessados que manifestem neste tópico a renovação do seu interesse ou pedido de cartão reefforum.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

eu mais uma vez solicito o cartão reefforum... e gostava de saber.... quando é a nova emissão......., tenho me aprecebido que o nosso amigo juca tem "andado desaparecido" será????

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Tambem vou solicitar o cartao pela segunda vez. O primeiro, nunca chegou  :Admirado:  
Abraco,
Paulo

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Volto a salientar o meu interesse.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Boa noite,

Gostava de saber se ainda existe o cartão reef forum?

Em caso positivo como ser membro?

Obrigado
Sérgio Magro Jacinto

----------

